# Garmin Vista c Question



## jcomptonod (Nov 2, 2005)

HI,

I'm getting ready to purchase a Vista C for general hunting etc. My question is this. If you lose battery power do you lose waypoints/markers etc that you previously had? If you find a spot you like and want to get back a year later after changing the batteries many times, is the info still there or is that something you have to do at the computer? Thanks in advance. john


----------



## Michigan Hunter (Sep 24, 2001)

No. Information (waypoints, etc.) are still in there. Similar to you turning off your computer. Power up and information is still there.
I have had the Legend C' for a year and just love it !! You will love all the things it does. The auto routing is awesome! Same pgm on the $600.-$1000. units. I have found nothing I don't like about it. I carry it every day and use it around town to find street, addresses, etc. 
Be sure and read the booklet and use everything. The more you use it , the more it becomes easy and useful. Good luck.


----------



## frznFinn (Jan 25, 2004)

Target has cut the price of the Legend C to 199.99


----------



## Tightlinerods.com (Dec 11, 2005)

That's a great price you've posted....


----------



## frznFinn (Jan 25, 2004)

I ordered mine for xmas thru someone else and got it for 206 with shipping and thought that was good. I work at a target in Flint and they first cut it to269.99 then noticed it for 199.99, as of Friday they were gone though. My husband really likes his. I went online at Target and the price was not the same, must only be able to get it at the store....just for your info....


----------

